# Rabbit insurance



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi guys,

I want to get Alan insured as he's being such a monkey climbing and jumping on everything- he's an accident waiting to happen! The only companies I found who do pet insurance for rabbits are petplan and helpucover but they were both really expensive.

Can anyone recommend a company I can get another quote from?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Unfortunately they are the only ones I've found to do rabbit insurance too. But after doing some reading I decided it wasn't worth the money to insure a rabbit since they don't cover for any of the common ailments like teeth. I personally find it much easier to have a separate bank account and put a bit of money aside each month to save in case of big vet bills, I don't use it for the routine stuff like vaccines but just keep it there for an emergency it was a godsend when Charlie was ill, his vet bills wouldn't have been covered by insurance because it was all to do with his teeth being the cause so for him insurance would have been wasted but putting that money away meant I could pay for everything he needed. His final vet bill come to over £800 but none of it would have been covered by insurance.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

That's a really good idea actually! The other thing with insurance is that you pay a lot a month and still have to pay an excess too.

I think I'll open a bunny bank account then, thats a great idea-thanks!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It means your money goes to the rabbits no matter what rather than an outside company that you may or may not need to use.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought it was about £7 per bunny when I looked? I have been pondering insurance since I got Miffy 3 years a go. I think the excess is about £35 anyway and the biggest bill ive had 2 date has been £140 for when she stopped eating, they probably wouldnt have paid it anyway as it was an emergency call out fee etc. so far I am better off without insurance, I know bunnys are expensive and I was prepared for that well before I got Miffy and then George. I think a reserve fund is always a good idea.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

We have had insurance with Pet Plan since we got Flake and Daisy in Feb. Its very expensive its £25 a month for the both of them and I think they excess is £60. 

We keep saying we will cancel it and set up a saving fund for them but get so worried that if we cancel something will happen to teh buns before we have saved up enough to cover anything substantial!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

The quotes I got were £9.50 from petplan and £12.50 from helpucover, I was expecting around £6 a month so that is quite a bit more!

I think I'm going to do the separate account thing as like Kammie says the money just goes to a company if I never use it and fingers crossed I won't! If I don't 'claim' then I can spend the money on toys and treats for them!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Umber sounds like your being ripped off!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Umber sounds like your being ripped off!!!


Yes im starting to think so


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

did u call them expensive sounding breeds? I just put mine down as crosses when I filled out the online form. maybe urs have become mini cross french lops and arnt dwarfs after all?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I cant remember as when I rescued them from the rescue centre they came with 6 weeks pet insurance and I just continued it from that so ill have to go check on teh forms and call them up and cancel and do the saving thing too!


----------

